# 13 inch south bend lathe compound nut



## joe p (May 11, 2014)

Does anybody know where I could find the brass nut that fits the compound slide on my 13-in. South Bend lathe?  Any help will be greatly appreciated. I recently replaced the compound base and compound screw since this was an old school machine and those particular parts were damaged.  I can't seem to get the brass nut to work with the new screw and base.


----------



## Andre (May 11, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SOUTH-B...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item461c7d49a9


----------



## rafe (May 11, 2014)

joe p said:


> Does anybody know where I could find the brass nut that fits the compound slide on my 13-in. South Bend lathe?  Any help will be greatly appreciated. I recently replaced the compound base and compound screw since this was an old school machine and those particular parts were damaged.  I can't seem to get the brass nut to work with the new screw and base.



That's not enough info for me to answer you, when I replaced the screw on my SB I couldn't find the acme LH threaded rod in the size i needed so i went a 16th smaller and found a new nut in that size , both the screw and nut were worn out so It didn't matter I cut the old threaded section off and mated the new one to the screw spindle(or the part that wasn't threaded)....What size rod did you make?use? Did you get the proper thread? Pictures might help too....Thanks PS I repaired the cross slide screw not the compound


----------



## Splat (May 12, 2014)

IIRC I got my cross and compound nuts from Lostcreekmachine on Ebay.


----------



## pineyfolks (May 12, 2014)

Some are 5/8" some are 11/16" dia. screws. or maybe that's the cross slide I'm thinking of


----------



## joe p (May 14, 2014)

thanks to all who helped with this. i'll try ebay. i have used lost creek before bought a new m head for my bridgeport mill made in 1942. the threaded shaft in my lathe is 1/2 inch and is attached to the base by a 5/16 inch bolt. the one on ebay is a dead ringer. once again thanks


----------

